# Looking for ejuice



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Hi guys im looking for anyone that has any unwanted or used e juice,if youve dropped ur nic level or just changed flavours and have a couple bittles kaying around il be willing to pay for it im based in jhb north please om me kinda havong a hard time getting juice n paying ridiculous prices at the moment


----------



## Andre (26/5/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lots-of-juices-for-sale.t10811/


----------

